# Aftermarket HID and DRL "on" in 2011 GTI



## Polecat10 (Nov 25, 2010)

purchased H7 HID kit for replacing low beams 
Is it necessary to turn the DRL off ? 
Does it impact bulb life or cause other wiring issues potentially 
I have not yet installed 






CSG 6MT 2011 GTI


----------



## Polecat10 (Nov 25, 2010)

Does Anyone have any experience with replacing low beams? 
I question whether the DRL need to be turned off though this may not be straightforward


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

you need full power to run hid's...DRL's cut down the power for dimmer light. this can damage HID ballasts. You need to disable the drl's


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Polecat10 said:


> Does Anyone have any experience with replacing low beams?
> I question whether the DRL need to be turned off though this may not be straightforward


Yes. Disable DRLs. There is a trick w/o using a VAG-COM (see MK6 forum, or supposedly the owner's manual)



harmankardon35 said:


> you need full power to run hid's...DRL's cut down the power for dimmer light. this can damage HID ballasts. You need to disable the drl's


Technically, the ballasts get full power HOWEVER, they are pulsed for the DRL function-- which damages the ballasts


----------



## Polecat10 (Nov 25, 2010)

thanks for the feedback 
I installed the HID lights in the low beam location earlier today
I have not disabled the DRLs yet located in the high beam head 
both are currently working 

I will take my GTI to a friend at the local dealership to run the diagnostics
to at least id how to disable


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

ain't teh DRL teh H15 lamp in teh hi beam position, H15 has the 15W and 55W fil? Low is for DRL, why would they cut voltage to a 15W lamp in teh H15 lamp dual fil Why would you buy after market HID and not factory when you bought teh car?


----------

